# (résolu) [Firefox et chrome] comment installer sur xfce4

## hackensolo

Bonjour,

j'essaie d'installer firefox sur une gentoo avec bureau xfce4

Lorsque je fais un 

```
emerge -av www-client/firefox
```

Il me répond ceci :

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-client/firefox-45.4.0::gentoo

# required by www-client/firefox (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r1:2.7 sqlite
```

Pour chrome:

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-client/google-chrome (argument)

=www-client/google-chrome-54.0.2840.71 ~amd64

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.license" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-client/google-chrome (argument)

>=www-client/google-chrome-54.0.2840.71 google-chrome
```

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ??

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 10:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hackensolo

Bon je me réponds à moi-même...je crois que j'ai compris :

J'ai fais ceci:

```
echo "=www-client/google-chrome-54.0.2840.71 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/google-chrome \

 echo "=www-client/google-chrome-54.0.2840.71 google-chrome" >> /etc/portage/package.license/google-chrome
```

ça marche mais j'espère n'avoir pas fait de bêtises.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ça se présente bien, tu as suivi les instructions de portage  :Smile: 

Pour Chrome, ça devrait suffire. Pour Firefox, comme tu peux le voir, il s'agit d'un USE flag sur une dépendance (dev-lang/python), mais ça reste similaire, il faut suivre ce qu'il te demande  :Smile: 

Bon courage pour la suite.

----------

## xaviermiller

Toutafé ; cependant, si tu indiques un numéro précis de version, tu auras des soucis à la mise à jour de ce paquet.

=> ne mets pas de numéro de version, juste le nom du paquet

donc pas 

```
=catégorie/paquet-1.2.3 use
```

  mais 

```
catégorie/paquet use
```

----------

## hackensolo

Merci pour les conseils les amis....ça avance  :Smile: 

----------

